
Ask HN: What unusual areas would benefit from automation? - ajessup
What uncommon tasks that are largely performed manually today could benefit from automation?
======
GregBuchholz
I don't know if it counts as unusual, but I want a robotic gardener that
identifies weeds and zaps them with a laser (or otherwise kills them).

[https://www.google.com/#q=infrared+plant+identification](https://www.google.com/#q=infrared+plant+identification)

...and it seems like there could be quite a sizable market for such a device
that automatically helps grow your food.

~~~
airbreather
Broad scale agriculture already uses similar technology to selectively
identify and spray weeds in grain fields.

------
airbreather
Fruit picking, it has already started but could really take off.

Also, talking to a guy at work whose in-laws own a super popular Chinese
restaurant where I live, manufacture of some dumplings. But this one is super
hard when you look at how long it takes a person to learn to do it just right,
mostly by feel, as all flour is different and changes day to day with
humidity.

